

Simple model class for redis/php - liuliu
https://github.com/liuliu/model.php

======
liuliu
I implemented this yesterday mainly because my object models take a lot of
repeated pattern for redis interaction. Since redis is not a relational-based
database, it won't take care of any kind of relationship between models. In
that perspective, it is really just a better way to write
$redis->set("somekey", serialize(your model)) with limited indexing capacity.

Posted here in a hope that a better solution will show up. and happy holiday
everyone.

